# Fake?



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Two bikes, same serial number

Colnago C60 Frame Size 52s Excellent Condition No Reserve | eBay

C60 Colnago 55 5cm | eBay


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably. The Cyclopia one sure looks fake.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

The seat post clamps are different. 52s looks more realz..but both are questionable. You can order legit frames from uk for near 4k


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The cyclopia one says it is a replica in the description.

Shameful that he lists it as Colnago in the title and details. Lousy fake anyway.


----------

